# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.56 released: N9/N950 User Data recovery and more

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.56 released: N9/N950 User Data recovery and more * - USB Flashing Improved
  - Maemo/MeeGo error handling improved 
 - User Data features improved :
    - Added User data recovery from N9/N950 MeeGo phones
	 * Allow extract user data (Gallery, PhoneBook, Messages, e.t.c.) from Locked phones
     * Allow extract user data (Gallery, e.t.c.) from partialy HW damaged phones (If APE sub and NAND alive)
	 * Allow extract user data (Gallery, e.t.c.) from partialy SW damaged phones (Wrong flash, e.t.c. , NOT WIPED) 
 - New N9/N950 Service Features : 
   - Disable User code added 
   * Disable phone lock code and security sub , allow acess to Gallery, Phonebook, Messages and e.t.c. on Locked phone 
 - Other
  - Some small bugfixes
  - Stuff Files updated
  - Ini updated    *Infinity-Box 8 (eight) years (2005 - 2012) non-stop regular updates and support, as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## amrtebo2006

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------

